# Zackenbarsche vom Ufer in La Palma?



## Orti (7. Dezember 2005)

Ich werde ab dem nächsten Jahr aus familiären Gründen wohl des öfteren auf La Palma sein und möchte als alter Norwegen-Fischer natürlich auch dort aktiv sein. Ich hab mir hier im Board zwar alle entsprechenden Beiträge "reingezogen" - trotzdem sind noch eine ganze Menge an Fragen offen geblieben.

z.B. Zackenbarsche vom Ufer. Kurz gefragt: wie, wann, wo und womit? Ich habe wirklich keinen Schimmer! |kopfkrat 

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen könntet. 

Beste Grüße
Orti


----------



## Yoshi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zackenbarsche vom Ufer in La Palma?*

Hallo Orti,

bin selbst auch 2x im Jahr auf La Palma, möcht dir aber, was die Zackenbarsche angeht, keine Hoffnungen machen (zumindest vom Ufer aus).
Der Angeldruck oder besser gesagt Fischereidruck ist schon ganz erheblich,
die Uferzonen sind schon ziemlich leergefischt. Kein Vergleich z.B. mit Lanzarote. Wenn man sich aber ein wenig auskennt, kann man durchaus z.B. schöne Muränen, Streifenbrassen und Trompetenfische fangen. Wenn du noch mehr Infos möchtest, schicke mir doch einfach eine PM.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zackenbarsche vom Ufer in La Palma?*

Hallo Orti,
habe gerade dein bericht gelesen. 
Nun kenne ich nicht das angeln auf zackenbarsche vom ufer in la palma - aber das angeln auf zackenbarsche. Wie schon Yoshi erwähnt hat, soll es ja nicht gut aussehen vom ufer in la palma. Nach meinen erfahrungen, sind die zackenbarsche an den küsten europas fast verschwunden. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass hier und da noch einige vorkommen, jedenfalls haben sie sich in tiefere regionen zurückgezogen. In den 70iger jahren haben wir zackenbarsche in 5 m tiefe in der türkei studiert - von jahr zu jahr haben sie sich in tiefere regionen zurückgezogen und heute lebt dann - zum glück für die hobbytaucher - einer noch in 30 m tiefe in einer höhle - der dann zum höhepunkt einer tauchfahrt wird. 
Die gründe möchte ich hier nicht erwähnen.

Jetzt jedoch ein kleiner hinweis zum angeln: im mittelmeer habe ich sie immer mit sardinen geangelt, wir hatten nichts anderes. In den wärmeren regionen mit andere fischarten, die wir gerade zur hand hatten. Es hat funktioniert! Noch eine kleine info, die kleineren zackenbarsche bis 9o cm, leben in einer höhle, die sie für ihre kleinen streifzüge zwar verlassen aber sofort bei gefahr aufsuchen, d.h. wenn er deinen fisch genommen hat und den anschlag merkt, zieht er sich sofort dorthin zurück. Die höhle, die er sich ausgesucht hat, entspricht etwa seiner form, bei todesangst - wie es beim angeln, harpunieren oder beim angriff einer anderen art ist - wendet er eine besondere technik an, er dreht sich nicht im inneren der höhle, spreizt dabei seine kiemendeckel und flossen. Diese wirken wie ein anker - er keilt sich selbst ein. Es ist unmöglich den fisch mit der angel dort rauszuholen. Damit will ich sagen, wenn der biss erfolgt, sofort drillen, dieses gillt auch beim conger, der zwar nicht dieses mit den kiemen macht, aber auch sofort eine flucht in höhlen vornimmt. 
Als angler musst du dafür sorgen, das er diese höhle nicht erreicht - dann hast du gute chancen.
Dieses ist meine erfahrung, vielleicht kannst du etwas davon gebrauchen - würde mich freuen. 
Unter unseren mitgliedern, sind reichlich experten und jeder hat seine eigene erfahrung im laufe der zeit gesammelt und sicherlich auch erfolge verbucht. Würde mich freuen. wenn du noch einige gute ratschläge über den fang von zackenbarsche lesen kannst und wie es vom ufer in la palma aussieht -  es interessiert mich auch.

Viele grüsse aus dänemark 


'


----------



## bodenseepeter (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zackenbarsche vom Ufer in La Palma?*



			
				Lydum Art Center schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine kleine info, die kleineren zackenbarsche bis 9o cm, leben in einer höhle, die sie für ihre kleinen streifzüge zwar verlassen aber sofort bei gefahr aufsuchen, d.h. wenn er deinen fisch genommen hat und den anschlag merkt, zieht er sich sofort dorthin zurück. Die höhle, die er sich ausgesucht hat, entspricht etwa seiner form, bei gefahr sucht er sie sofort auf und bei todesangst - wie es beim angeln, harpunieren oder beim angriff einer anderen art ist - sich nicht dreht im inneren der höhle, jedoch seine kiemendeckel spreizt, wirken diese wie ein anker - er keilt sich selbst ein. Es ist unmöglich den fisch mit der angel dort rauszuholen. Damit will ich sagen, wenn der biss erfolgt, sofort drillen...,
> '


 
Genau deswegen liebe ich dies Board. Hier kriegt man wirklich fundierte Informationen, aber ich habe selten so eine klasse Auskunft gelesen.:m


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zackenbarsche vom Ufer in La Palma?*

Danke bodenseepeter,
ich schreibe doch nur wenn ich etwas darüber sagen kann.
Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark#h


----------



## Orti (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zackenbarsche vom Ufer in La Palma?*

@ Lydum Art Center

Ich hätte mich zwar mehr über "positive" Informationen gefreut; trotzdem besten Dank für Deine fundierten Anmerkungen. 

@ Yoshi

Danke für Dein Angebot. Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit gerne auf Dich zukommen und würde mich sehr freuen, dann ein paar qualifizierte Praxis-Tipps zu bekommen.


----------

